# TEXAS TREASURE SHOW



## east texas terry (Feb 14, 2021)

TEXAS ASSOCIATION OF METAL DETECTING CLUBS HOSTING THEIR ANNUAL TEXAS TREASURE SHOW APRIL 16-17-18-2021 
 CHECK OUT THE FLYER OR GO TO [T A M D C .ORG] 
 I WILL BE SETING UP ONE OF THE LARGEST RELIC & BOTTLE BOOTH IN TEXAS 10 TO 12 THOUSAND BOTTLE & ARTFACT


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 21, 2021)

I will have a new display of milk glass at the show this year about 200 + jars  

[ will post later ]


----------

